# Frage zu Rosen



## Torsten. Z (6. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

haben heute unsere Rosen von David Austin Roses bekommen. 
Wie lagern wir diese jetzt?
Oder müssen sie jetzt schon gepflanzt werden?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Rosen*

Hi Torsten,

kommt drauf an wie Du sie bekommen hast. Also obs Containerpflanzen, Ballenpflanzen oder Wurzelnackte sind, und wie es zur Zeit bei Dir draußen aussieht

MfG Frank


----------



## Torsten. Z (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Rosen*

Hi,

es sind Wurzel Nackt Pflanzen  Und bei uns sieht es Weiß aus und es ist Kalt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Rosen*

Hi Torsten,

die mußt Du jetzt erst mal einschlagen (die Wurzeln mit Erde überdecken) oder eintopfen. Würde bei den momentanen Temperaturen draußen das letztere machen, dann werden im Frühjahr beim auspflanzen in den Garten auch die neu gebildeten Wurzeln nicht so stark beschädigt. Nach dem topfen kühl stellen (aber möglichst frostfrei)

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Rosen*

Hallo Thorsten.

Ich würde sie möglichst kühl, aber feucht lagern.... vielleicht einen größeren Behälter mit (aufgetautem) Sand füllen und darin "einschlagen".
Ansonsten kann man wurzelnackte Rosen auch einige Wochen im Wasser lagern. Das vertragen diese erstaunlich gut. Allerdings würde ich auch da zu frostfrei + kühl raten, damit sie nicht auf die dumme Idee kommen, auszutreiben.


----------



## laolamia (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Rosen*

hallo!

ich habe meine lieferung noch im november bekommen.
eigentlich nicht so toll vom dem lieferanten, meiner liefert nur bei frostfreiem wetter.

wie schon gesagt, in etwas erde einschlagen und bei frostfreiem wetter einpflanzen., dann anhaeuffeln und beten!


----------



## schilfgrün (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Rosen*

Hallo Torsten,

einpflanzen kann man sie, wenn der Boden frostfrei ist. 

Die Lagerung bis dahin sollte so kühl wie möglich sein, damit die Rosen nicht vorzeitig austreiben (so um die 5 Grad plus wären nicht schlecht). Zusätzlich muss das Wurzelwerk feucht - aber auf keinen Fall nass - gehalten werden, um Trockenschäden zu vermeiden.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Torsten. Z (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Rosen*

Danke für die Tips.
Haben sie jetzt erstmal in Großen Blumenpötten gesetzt.


----------

